# Firearms and Shooting > Shotgunning >  ATA

## jakewire

Has anyone had experiences good or bad with this brand of Turkish semi auto gun
I was looking at a couple of walnut  ones the other day in Dunedin
They looked fine, just can't find to much info about them anywhere.

Any Usa  shooting sites just seem to rubbish Turish guns , maybe theres a good reason?

----------


## petronious_arbiter

US shooting sites rubbish anything not made within their borders  :Have A Nice Day: 

the following links suggest good Beretta design bones at a very reasonable price:
Gun test: ATA SP over-and-under - Shotguns - Sporting Shooter
ATA Arms - Guns & Equipment - Pigeon Watch Forums
ATA Arms - Guns - ShootClay Forum
https://enoughgun.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=3192
ATA SP review | Shotguns Reviews | Gunmart

and despite this fearmongering article — Young farmer left with brain injury after shotgun explodes in his face - Rural News - ABC Rural (Australian Broadcasting Corporation) — the Oz importer still stocks ATA.

this researching was fun! suppose i should go do so real work now.

----------


## jakewire

Thanks mate
however they all deal with the under and over except for the accident one 
cheers.

----------


## planenutz

I have two of their shotguns and I'm very happy with them. I think that they represent great bang for your buck and if you do some research you might be surprised to work out what else is made in the same factory.

I bought a synthetic stock semi-auto 12g about 5 years ago and it has never missed a beat. It's cycled perfectly - 100% - and it's had a good 1500 rounds through it so far. Early in the piece the stock came loose but that was quickly resolved with a bit of loctite. Since then I've never had a single problem with it. It's light, it's nice to use and I believe it represents great value for money.

I was so impressed with the 12g I went and brought a 20g for the kids to use. It's also a synthetic semi-auto and to date it's had about 400 rounds through it in the 15 months I've owned it. Like the 12g it's never missed a beat. It's light, fast to point and I love taking it out for a walk but as you'd expect it doesn't have the reach of the 12g. Still, it's great bang for your buck and I'm really happy with it.

I toyed with the idea of buying a Benelli recently but in the end I decided that I'd stick with the ATA. The rabbits are just as dead whether you use a $2200 gun or a $750 gun. Sure, it might not be as smooth as some of the big names with their patented recoil soft-cock pads, but I can't fault them for reliability and at the end of the day I can wear out 3 of these before I've even matched the price of a single Benelli. If I break it, scratch it, run it over with the Hilux or just have to use it as a club when I run out of ammo, I'm not going to shed tears over it... I can just go buy another and not cause the Bank Manager heartache.

As you may have guessed I'm not a shotgun snob who finds it necessary to spend thousands on a gun. I just want something that works, something affordable and something I can throw in the back of the truck. These ATA Shotguns fit the bill perfectly.

----------


## jakewire

Thanks Planenutz just the info I'm looking for, Another forum member I know has had a good run out of his as well. cheers

----------


## headcase

I have a 20g semi and its been a very reliable gun. Id buy one again anytime.

----------


## Rock river arms hunter

Had a 12ga Century and it was mint, reliable as just a touch picky with trap loads which wasn't that often.... I almost bought another but didn't because I have ALWAYS wanted a Benelli and haven't looked back....... for their money the ATA is hard to beat, for the Turkish guns the ATA, Yildiz and Churchill brands rank are the better of them. The Venza is the flagship of the ATA line with varying models being either inertia or gas. You won't be disappointed:-)

----------


## Gapped axe

I had a 12g and had issues with it, Crafty sent it away and that helped. Mind you I don't own it any more, good answer there.

----------


## 300_BLK

Have two soft touch 20 gauges, never missed a beat on bunnies or wet opening mornings.

Shot one at the EBS and it performed well, good test for an auto loader.

----------


## jakewire

Hello @300_BLK
Just to show I'm still interested can you please explain EBS, ta.

----------


## 300_BLK

Easter Bunny Shoot held in Alexandra annually.

Usually run through a couple of slabs in 22hrs. I sleep for a couple  :Thumbsup:

----------


## jakewire

Thanks.

----------


## Kiwi-Hunter

I have ATA for whosoever comes with me, was given to my son then the daughter.
I have used it but the stock is to long for me with the shoulder problems.
Have had it about six years at least, never had to touch it, clean it look after it with general maintenance, it's been a good runner and it's a semi auto six shot in 20ga.
One of the best bang for bucks I have.
A mate has had three, the mag tube in one was bent, just sent it back and was replace with a new gun, couldn't get better than that.
KH

----------


## kotuku

Ive got the original turkish escort12g s/a 2 stage manual gas reg and Illback it any day against allcomers in cowshit mud and lake fucking ellesmere!I bought the old sheila 2nd hand and shes like a well drilled whore shes an easy fix.dont complain if wet and dirty ,drops ducks geese rabbits pigeons and clays without complaint,and all the money spent by owners of itie cousins(massive attack take note)in my case goes into the beer fund which lasts 24hrs.
 the ATA's are a modern derivative and in fact most of the ities high faluters have their DIY ranges manufactured in turkey or in sth america.
 oh yeah you guessed mine are working guns-bird go what the ........thud! if im on song.
  by all means a benelli /berretta /purdey if it floats ya boat and ya wallet ,after all its a free world,but dont cock ya snoot at those of us who use the budget gun cause ive never met a  dead duck yet that could tell if the steel up its arse came from a plain old turk or a fancy itie. in fact rumour has it turks are better at up the back passage anyhow!
 cheers ya all and back to me beers!

----------


## oraki

@jakewire wondering if you've made the leap and bought one yet, and if so, are you happy with it?
I'm tossing up whether to go down the same lines, or to stump up abit more and go Remington or a Winchester. 
Going to give geese a hurry up this year, followed by ducks in the season. One of the perks of a boy who's trying to get me out at every opportunity. Going to give the clays a bash as well......so long as the shifts line up with club days

----------


## jakewire

Nah mate so far stuck with the Miroku under and over.

----------


## oraki

I'll have to spend some time looking and fondling some in the shop one of these days and see what fits me best

----------


## timattalon

If looking, the Baikals (153M) semis are good value too. Really good feedback online. We used to stock them (Will again at some oint when we get set up again) but at around $1000 they are a bit dearer than the ATA.  Worth checking out though....3 and 3.5" chamber. I think we may have a 3 1/2 here somewhere but the 3" sold out in a week or so last time we got them.

----------


## FatLabrador

have a look at this Calls to ban 'dangerous' imported shotgun after farmer left brain damaged - ABC News (Australian Broadcasting Corporation)
dont think ill ever buy one of these

----------

